# Star Trek 4 wird ein Standalone-Film



## Darkmoon76 (12. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Trek 4 wird ein Standalone-Film* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Trek 4 wird ein Standalone-Film*


----------



## Banana-GO (12. Januar 2020)

Hauptsache kein Tarantino! Mit seinem letzten Film, der von allen der schlechteste ist, hat er gezeigt, dass er nichts mehr drauf hat. Wer will billigen Fußfetisch im Weltraum?


----------



## Mjthenut (12. Januar 2020)

Ey, das ist ja mal eine geile Idee - da bin voll dafür. Warum eigentlich auch nicht - einfach mal ein Buch verfilmen!!!


----------



## Mjthenut (12. Januar 2020)

Gibt so viele schöne Literatur, da hat man die Quall der Wahl. Man könnte sogar richtig ne Bombe platzen lassen z.B. Borgkrieg oder so....


----------



## BlauerGrobi (12. Januar 2020)

Seine Aussagen hören sich richtig gut an. Ich hasse nichts mehr als wenn man alte Sachen komplett neu machen muss. Ich verstehe zb. nicht warum die neuen Star Trek Filme unbedingt Star Trek mit Kirk und Co. sein müssen. Sie hätten als eigenständige Sci Fi Filme gut funktioniert. Aber als Star Trek Filme finde ich sie grausam. Auch wenn Sie nicht in der gleichen Zeitlinie spielen, war es für mich kein Star Trek, welches immer eher eine positive Zukunft mit viel Erforschen dargestellt hat und weniger Krach Bumm Action.


----------



## Tomrok (12. Januar 2020)

Ich bin seit TNG Fan von Star Trek, habe alle Serien gesehen und auch alle Filme. Daher sollte ich mich eigentlich freuen, wenn es einen neuen Film geben könnte. Allerdings motivieren mich die Aussagen des Regisseurs nicht, dass dabei was Gutes rauskommt. 

Für mich gehören Filme und auch Serien eigentlich immer in die Zukunft des bereits bekannten. Warum? Da man noch so tolle Prequels drehen kann, aber letztendlich weiß man ja wohin die Geschichte führt, denn man kennt ja die "Zukunft" durch vorherige Serien/Filme bereits. Jetzt kommt eine neue Serie mit Picard, diese spielt in der Zukunft, da macht man es richtig.

Also müsste der Regisseur eigentlich wieder ein "neues Star Trek Universum" erschaffen um nicht Quer zu liegen, mit dem was dann in Star Trek Picard erzählt wird.


----------



## Worrel (12. Januar 2020)

Banana-GO schrieb:


> Hauptsache kein Tarantino! Mit seinem letzten Film, der von allen der schlechteste ist, hat er gezeigt, dass er nichts mehr drauf hat.


Nur weil es der schlechteste Tarantino ist (was man auch noch mal ausdiskutieren könnte), heißt das noch lange nicht, daß es ein schlechter Film ist oder daß T. "nichts mehr drauf hat".
Ich finde, er sollte lieber bei 100% fiktiven Geschichten bleiben, das steht ihm besser.



> Wer will billigen Fußfetisch im Weltraum?


Bei den ganzen Tarantino Filmen sind mit nur eine Handvoll Szenen mit Fußfetisch Potential im Gedächtnis geblieben:
- die Whiskey-vom-Bein-Trink Szene in _From Dusk til dawn_
- der Fußmassagen Dialog in _Pulp Fiction_
- ein oder 2 Shots in _Death Proof_, wo die Füße einer der Protagonistinnen deutlich im Vordergrund zu sehen sind.
- das "Aufwachen" der einzelnen Zehen der Braut in _Kill Bill_

Für 9 Filme und einigen Co-Arbeiten (Szene in _Sin City_, _Four Rooms _Episode, _From Dusk Till Dawn _Hälfte) eine recht magere Auslese und für mich weit entfernt von einer nervenden Menge.

Zudem wäre es doch mal was anders als der Ohrenfetisch in DS9.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (12. Januar 2020)

2 Std Charaktereinführung wäre für einen StarTrek definitiv to much um dann 30Min ein Konflikt darzustellen.


----------



## Worrel (12. Januar 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> 2 Std Charaktereinführung wäre für einen StarTrek definitiv to much um dann 30Min ein Konflikt darzustellen.



Interessant, daß das zumindest auf die klassischen ungeraden Filme zutrifft:

Star Trek 1:
da wird stundenlang in die Wolke hinen geflogen, nur um erst am Ende zu erfahren, worum's überhaupt geht

Star Trek 3: Spock: Reloaded
da wird stundenlang zuerst Spocks Geist, dann Spocks Körper gesucht, um dann im Finale den ganzen Planeten zu zerstören und erst danach Spock wieder zusammen zubauen.

Star Trek 5: Gesucht: Gott
Da wird stundenlang "row row row your boat" gesungen und zum "Paradies" geflogen und in den letzten 30 Minuten gibt's dann ein Stelldichein mit Gott.

Star Trek: Nexus
Da wird stundenlang herum erklärt und verklärt im Nexus abgehangen, um dann in den letzten 30 Minuten den finalen Kampf gegen den Nexus Manipulator zu zeigen

Star Trek: Reloaded
Da wird stundenlang erst mal die Mannschaft zusammengekratzt und als man dann endlich alle auf einer Seite hat, geht's in den Endkampf gegen der Obermotz.

Star Trek: Beyond
Da wird stundenlang im Verborgenen ein Plan ausgeheckt, um dann zum Finale den Endkampf zu bestreiten.


Stimmt also: Das Muster passt überhaupt nicht ins Star Trek Universum.


----------



## HeavyM (12. Januar 2020)

BlauerGrobi schrieb:


> Seine Aussagen hören sich richtig gut an. Ich hasse nichts mehr als wenn man alte Sachen komplett neu machen muss. Ich verstehe zb. nicht warum die neuen Star Trek Filme unbedingt Star Trek mit Kirk und Co. sein müssen. Sie hätten als eigenständige Sci Fi Filme gut funktioniert. Aber als Star Trek Filme finde ich sie grausam. Auch wenn Sie nicht in der gleichen Zeitlinie spielen, war es für mich kein Star Trek, welches immer eher eine positive Zukunft mit viel Erforschen dargestellt hat und weniger Krach Bumm Action.



Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. Sehe ich 100 Prozent genauso.


----------



## HeavyM (12. Januar 2020)

Wobei T Pol s Füsse ja auch nett sind hrhrhrhrhr. Und nicht nur die.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (12. Januar 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Stimmt also: Das Muster passt überhaupt nicht ins Star Trek Universum.


In vielen Star Trek ist zumindest am Anfang erstmal etwas passiert, das ist Action pur gegenüber die ersten 2h Leerlauf von once upon a time in Hollywood.
Aber wenn man eine selektive Wahrnehmung hat betrachtet man das natürlich so wie Du.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Januar 2020)

Pfui... Hätte Pine und Co. gerne nochmal gesehen... Ich hoffe es wird nicht ZU TNG-artig, denn das wäre mir nach 30 Jahren doch wieder zu langatmig.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Murmelgrumpf (13. Januar 2020)

Ich hätte jeden Eid geleistet, Kirk nie mit Brille gesehen zu haben, aber .... is' wahr. Hab ich komplett verdrängt. 
Vielleicht sollte ich zum Filme gucken 'ne Brille aufsetzen.

A propos ... Kirk setzt die Lesebrille AUF und nicht ab. So steht's auch in der Quelle


----------



## Batze (13. Januar 2020)

Murmelgrumpf schrieb:


> Ich hätte jeden Eid geleistet, Kirk nie mit Brille gesehen zu haben, aber .... is' wahr. Hab ich komplett verdrängt.
> Vielleicht sollte ich zum Filme gucken 'ne Brille aufsetzen.
> 
> A propos ... Kirk setzt die Lesebrille AUF und nicht ab. So steht's auch in der Quelle



Und später in "Zurück in die Gegenwart" verkauft es sie erstmal. Ja die Brille,darum herum könnte man auch eine Story schreiben.


----------

